# Hunting in scotland.....help please



## littlefluffball (29 December 2019)

Hello

Looking for some help/explanations fro  those who hunt in scotland /know how the law operates I scotland. I understand it to be different in that in scotland it is still legal to hunt foxes flushed by hound to guns. I have a few questions and would be grateful for answers / and othr info

Am I right in say I in England foxes at not allowed to be hunted and that it is trail and drag only but as the law stands up here foxes can be flushed by hounds and shot?

Does this mean it is a bit steadier up here? I have friends who hunt south of the border and all i  see are pictures of them drinking port straight fro  the bottle and lots of mega fast and flying over hedges and people fallin off left right and centre..... i don't see so much of that when looking at pics of local hunts... is this because it is steadier up here due to the fact it is still pest control as opposed to a fast paced ready laid trail? A girl I know who hunts in England doesn't like hunting up here as she says it is "boring" I would like to give it a try if so as the more "boring" 'version is much more appealing to me

If there are foxes being hunted does that mean that they at problem foxes to the Landowners hence why landowner lets them
 Hunt on the land

Is it a good idea to follow on foot for a couple of times to see how the pack operates before heading out mounted

Am I right in saying it is best to wait until next year autumn hunting to give it a go as the iddle of the hunting season is more advanced

Any on have experience of any of the Scottish packs, recommendations Tec of who is friendly a d civilised? I dont want to stand outnlike a sore thumb in amongst all the season hunters with the best gear and their hunting whips


----------



## Jenni_ (29 December 2019)

I won’t comment on any of the legalities etc. But happy to comment on the pace etc.

I started hunting again last year after not doing it since my early teens. I’ve hunted with two packs up here - one was too far to travel regularly and quite slow, the second (Jed Forest) just right on both counts and that’s the pack I’ll probably stick with and subscribe to next year after a few more visits. I find the pace steady ‘enough’ I.e. not boring but safe, with options to jump. Same as you, I have friends who prefer hunting down south to up here.

I’ve followed more on foot, and every Scottish hunt I’ve visited have been friendly and welcoming. I’ve also found they aren’t big fields - for instance the past two years the Boxing Day meets I’ve attended have only had about 20-30 out.

Where about in Scotland are you based / where would you like to hunt?

Don’t worry about sticking out amongst the seasoned hunters - you won’t! My horse and I were dressage divas until I took her hunting to try cure her napping habits (absolutely worked by the way). As long as you’re smart and tidy and in line with traditional dress you’ll be more than welcome 

I am certainly not a die hard hunter and I definitely am not as knowledgable as many others in this part of the forum, but I really enjoy hunting and it’s done my horse and I the world of good, especially as I’d like her to common ride a bit this summer so it’s good preparation.

I plan to be out on NYD again and I can’t wait!


----------



## littlefluffball (29 December 2019)

Jenni_ said:



			I won’t comment on any of the legalities etc. But happy to comment on the pace etc.

I started hunting again last year after not doing it since my early teens. I’ve hunted with two packs up here - one was too far to travel regularly and quite slow, the second (Jed Forest) just right on both counts and that’s the pack I’ll probably stick with and subscribe to next year after a few more visits. I find the pace steady ‘enough’ I.e. not boring but safe, with options to jump. Same as you, I have friends who prefer hunting down south to up here.

I’ve followed more on foot, and every Scottish hunt I’ve visited have been friendly and welcoming. I’ve also found they aren’t big fields - for instance the past two years the Boxing Day meets I’ve attended have only had about 20-30 out.

Where about in Scotland are you based / where would you like to hunt?

Don’t worry about sticking out amongst the seasoned hunters - you won’t! My horse and I were dressage divas until I took her hunting to try cure her napping habits (absolutely worked by the way). As long as you’re smart and tidy and in line with traditional dress you’ll be more than welcome 

I am certainly not a die hard hunter and I definitely am not as knowledgable as many others in this part of the forum, but I really enjoy hunting and it’s done my horse and I the world of good, especially as I’d like her to common ride a bit this summer so it’s good preparation.

I plan to be out on NYD again and I can’t wait!
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant thanks so much for this helpful response. I have attended a couple of the Lauderdale and Jeffords meets on foot (not followed just at the meet) I am based just outside Edinburgh so any of the border hunts are suitable and I have contacts for hiringlings in the borders area. I might contact them and see about going out on a quieter and slower day


----------



## Jenni_ (29 December 2019)

littlefluffball said:



			Brilliant thanks so much for this helpful response. I have attended a couple of the Lauderdale and Jeffords meets on foot (not followed just at the meet) I am based just outside Edinburgh so any of the border hunts are suitable and I have contacts for hiringlings in the borders area. I might contact them and see about going out on a quieter and slower day
		
Click to expand...

I am also just outside Edinburgh, and I’m going to Jed Forest on New Years Day and the 4th - welcome to buddy up  and travel down with me if you like 

Kailzie and Lesley Douglas do great hirelings.


----------

